
Ask HN: Is there a repository of “green” tech firms? - a_smedegaard
<i></i>Warning, there will be opinions in the text that follows<i></i><p>Climate-change skeptics please disregard this post.<p>As far as I see it, there is one problem in the world that shadows all other problems: climate change.<p>I&#x27;d like to put my programming skills to good use, meaning trying to chip away at that exact problem. But the problem is huge and there is a million angles you could (should) address it.<p><i></i>THE QUESTION:<i></i><p>Is there a list or repository over companies that work towards reducing the harm we are causing by emitting CO_2?
Or maybe a place where people with great ideas can get in contact with people who have skills they need to make their a into reality?
======
rapnie
> As far as I see it, there is one problem in the world that shadows all other
> problems: climate change.

This problem certainly tops in the media, but I think this always conveniently
omits what are the root causes of climate change: the fact that we have broken
economic systems that preach unlimited growth and are effectively wealth
inequality creating pyramid schemes.

I guess in a couple of years the dominating news will be collapsing ecosystems
and wars, if we don't address root causes.

PS. Sorry, I do not have a list of companies for you.

~~~
throw_this_one
This is exactly on point. The whole thing is that to "win" the game, countries
need to grow and keep growing. If we found a way to change the paradigm and
incentivize sustainability instead, then it would better. Imagine like a
blockchain contract between countries where the "spoils" of economic activity
were split between them with regard to how efficient and sustainable their
economies were. GDP -> GDS - Gross Domestic Sustainability

------
ArtWomb
Ground up approaches can also have a large impact. There are quite a few
citizen science projects that indirectly influence ecology. Bug hunts, bird
migration data. It's a terrific way to gain a foot hold, and see direct
impacts of the anthropocene era ;)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_citizen_science_projec...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_citizen_science_projects)

~~~
a_smedegaard
Thanks for the reply

------
jtloong
You could browse through TechCrunch's "cleantech" tag for interesting
companies breaking news in the space.
[https://techcrunch.com/tag/cleantech/](https://techcrunch.com/tag/cleantech/)

~~~
a_smedegaard
Thanks for that. I'll try that.

